# Penso che lui sia troppo sicuro di sè



## AnaHugo

Ciao a tutti! Vorrei tradurre quella frase ma non riesco a trovare l'espressione giusta per "sicuro di sè"

Ho trovato l'espressione "être confiant en soi-même" ma non sono sicura che il senzo sia lo stesso (la frase era "Il n'est pas capable d'être confiant en soi-même" e a me sembra che _être confiant en soi-même_ non sia qualcosa brutta, perlomeno non in questo contesto). 
Comunque, se il significato è lo stesso, allora "Je crois qu'il soit trop confiant en soi-même" sarebbe la traduzione giusta?

Grazie del vostro aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao AnaHugo,

La traduzione letterale "être sûr de soi" è l'espressione più usata, comunque, la tua proposta va benissimo, solo che in francese non si usa il congiuntivo dopo "croire", salvo se la principale è negativa:  "Je crois qu'il est trop confiant en lui-même", "Je ne crois pas qu'il soit trop confiant en lui-même". (Soi-même non era sbagliato, ma sempre meno usato)


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao AnaHugo, ciao Matoupaschat!


matoupaschat said:


> [...] "Je ne crois pas qu'il soit trop confiant en lui-même". (Soi-même non era sbagliato, ma sempre meno usato)


(Sei sicuro di questo? Mi pare che non sia possibile. Per esempio, non si potrebbe dire "Je ne suis pas confiant en soi-même", non ?).
E con "*être sûr de soi*" (che preferisco ), sarebbe:
"*Je pense qu'il est trop sûr de lui.*"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao DP,



> Sei sicuro di questo? Mi pare che non sia possibile. Per esempio, non si potrebbe dire "Je ne suis pas confiant en soi-même", non ?


Adesso non capisco io. Certo che non è possibile dire "Je ne suis pas confiant en soi-même", comunque "Il n'est pas confiant en soi-même" o "Je ne suis pas confiant en moi-même", pesantino quest'ultimo, mi sembra che sia possibile, o sono completamente rinc...ito?
Poi, se guardi bene la frase originale francese, "Il n'est pas capable d'être confiant en soi-même", mi sembra di esserlo altrettanto. Per "être sûr de soi", d'accordo, l'avevo pure indicata come prima scelta.


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> [...] comunque "Il n'est pas confiant en soi-même" [...] mi sembra che sia possibile [...]


Mon italien n'aide pas 
Mais il me semble que
*"Il n'est pas confiant en soi-même."* n'est pas correct.
On devrait soit dire :
*"Il n'est pas confiant en lui-même." / "Il n'a pas confiance en lui(-même)."* (à force de répéter les mots, même la première phrase me semble bizarre maintenant  )
ou avec la forme impersonnelle :
*"On a pas confiance en soi-même."
*
Mais un mélange des deux ("Il n'a pas confiance en soi-même") me semble incorrect, non ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Excuse-moi, comme tu avais écrit en italien, j'ai continué en italien sans m'en rendre compte .
Rapport à l'usage de soi(-même) ou lui(-même), franchement et sans arrière-pensée, il vaudrait mieux poser la question ou faire une recherche sur Français Seulement. J'ai pris mon "Bon usage", mais les bras m'en tombent quand je vois tout ce qu'il y a à lire (si tu l'as, dans la 14ème édition, c'est le paragraphe 664, pp 854-857), et je ne suis pas doué du tout pour les recherches sur WRF, je n'arrive à rien ou à des centaines de résultats. Désolé, je suis trop fatigué pour réfléchir à la question. Je pense que soi(-même) est correct, mais littéraire et peut-être n'est plus actuel, en tout cas, j'ai une fichue tendance à calquer les usages italiens: je bois du caf*f*é , cela dit tout, non?


----------



## Ruminante

A propos d'italien, il faudrait bien corriger qulques petites fautes qu'a faites AnaHugo, qui est très justifiée n'étant pas italienne... elle semblerait l'être d'ailleurs si ce n'était que pour des tout petits détails qui laissent entendre que derrière ses mots elle pense en espagnol.



> Ho trovato l'espressione "être confiant en soi-même" ma non sono sicura che il senso sia lo stesso (la frase era "Il n'est pas capable d'être confiant en soi-même" e a me sembra che _être confiant en soi-même_ non sia qualcosa di brutto /una brutta cosa; in alternativa, perlomeno non in questo contesto).
> Comunque, se il significato è lo stesso, allora "Je crois qu'il soit trop confiant en soi-même" sarebbe la traduzione giusta?



A proposito... non ho fatto ricerche ma mi viene spontaneo tradurre "etre trop confiant en soi-meme" con "avere troppa fiducia in se stesso" e "sûr de lui" con "sicuro di sé". 

Buonanotte,


----------



## matoupaschat

@ Rumi:
Ciao, mi sono preso l'abitudine di non più correggere gli errori che non portino a confusione, nemmeno in francese, salvo quando chi scrive ti guarda dall'alto . Ogni tanto mi capita di farlo, senza indicazione evidenziata, sull'originale che riprendo in citazione. Di conseguenza non correggerò quello che hai commesso in francese .

@ DP: Pour complément d'information, j'ai lu tout le § 664 du BU, c'est beaucoup trop spécialisé pour être ne fût-ce que résumé ici. Je reproduis sans les exemples le § 232 du Petit Grevisse:


_*Soi*_, seul ou renforcé par même ne se rapporte en général qu'à un sujet indéterminé
Remarques:



[*=1]Avec un sujet déterminé, on emploie généralement l_ui, elle(s), eux_.
[*=1]Mais il ne serait pas incorrect de mettre _soi_, comme à l'époque classique.
[*=1]En particulier on met _soi_ pour éviter une équivoque et ordinairement aussi quand le sujet désigne un type, un caractère (_l'égoiste ne vit que pour so_i)

Et par ailleurs toujours dans le PG il est dit que les formes toniques (Sing. _moi, toi, lui, elle, soi. _Plur. _nous, vous, eux, elles, soi_) peuvent être renforcées par _même_.

Ouf! (J'ai ma vieille chatte sur les genoux, c'est pas super pour taper)

Bonne journée à tout le monde ,

Matou.


----------



## AnaHugo

Matoupaschat et DearPrudence, merci beaucoup de votre aide! Votre petite discussion était très clarifiante 

Ruminante, infatti sono proprio quei piccoli dettagli che mi preoccupano quando parlo l'italiano perché anche se nolente, a volte continuo a pensare in spagnolo senza accorgermene T.T Allora, grazie tante, tante per l'osservazione 

Bon weekend à tous!!!!!! =)


----------

